# Not long now



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Today I took the rest of our information (Passports and bank statements) to NZ House London and we should have our visas by the end of next week (fingers crossed). After all this wait, it can happen very quickly. It's been frustrating trawling through the red tape and exciting when we move that little bit closer and now it looks as though it's happening. Hooray!! Watch out NZ, here we come.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Every little step gets you closer to your dream.


----------



## GNU.A (May 24, 2011)

Very glad to hear that. All the best with your new journey!



dawnclaremaddox said:


> Today I took the rest of our information (Passports and bank statements) to NZ House London and we should have our visas by the end of next week (fingers crossed). After all this wait, it can happen very quickly. It's been frustrating trawling through the red tape and exciting when we move that little bit closer and now it looks as though it's happening. Hooray!! Watch out NZ, here we come.


----------

